# pec dec or flyes



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

do these two excersises do the same thing. if so which does everyone think is best.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd say flys ..

Although a machine will work the muscle it only works it in a fixed plane of motion. Whereas, working with free weights recruits a whole host of stabilizer muscles that wouldnt otherwise get worked.

Not putting anybody off machines, they have their place, but free weights should form the basis of any training program IMO.



L


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Spot on Lorian......free weights over machines every time.

The flye is a very underrated exercise for building up the pecs, I prefer bent-arm flyes, probably because I can lift a lot more weight, although you can move on to straight-arm flyes if you wan to mix it up a bit.

Good luck, Jock


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i combine the 2 we have a bent arms seated fy machine and thats what i use


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

none..


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

none what t man?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

flyes any day, pec decks are **** and much be kept free for the BBC (bench and bicep crew) who specialise in "charms" training!!(chest and arms)

Stick to flyes mate, much better than pec deck.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't do either of them any more.

I Just do barbell and dumbell press and my chest is allways really sore the following days.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Flies, definatly, for my chest I do

5x5 - bench (heavy explosive)

5x5 - flies (slow concentrated)

above two super setted

5x5 - incline bench (heavy explosive)

5x5 - incline flies (slow concentrated)

above two super setted

Gives me good volume and good results


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont do them anymore either. Presses hammer the chest even with modest intensity.

But if I had to choose then it would be the flys. Big stretch at bottom and squeeze at the top like bear hugging a tree.

Also should be done last after a good pump to stretch out the fascia.

With the exception of rotator injury I would do the pec deck (injury only) as the others can hinder healing of the rotator.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

agree with hackskii there, flies are easily the best after bench and incline


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

hanks for all the info guys and i will defo stick with the flyes.


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah ide have to say that flyes are great.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I really wouldn't use either....

1) Pec Deck - as has been said before - free weight all the way - exceptions to this rule would be machines such as the Lat. pulldown

2)Dumbbell Flys - this exercise is too isolated, you should really concentrate more on compound exercises such as dumbbell presses instead

I only use a selection of these exercises:

Barbell Bench Press (Incline, Flat and Decline), Dumbell Bench Press (Incline, Flat and Decline) and dips (leaning forward slightly)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lorian said:


> I'd say flys ..
> 
> Although a machine will work the muscle it only works it in a fixed plane of motion. Whereas, working with free weights recruits a whole host of stabilizer muscles that wouldnt otherwise get worked.
> 
> ...


Good advice here.

Hey, dont get me wrong, they are great for the guys that have injurys. Rotators can get damaged and instead of not doing anything then peck deck can help during recoup. Hey instead of losing alot of mass with a layoff, lighter weights with a controlled movement can minimise loss and will help with the physical therapy aspect.

But for the guys that want to be strong drop the secondary stuff.

After you get all the gains you want you can incourperate the polishing stuff.

Peck deck can help with the inner chest if done while flexing/squeezing.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice post Lorian.

I have a question, did Arnold do pec deck or flys? Let me answer that. Flys. Bent arm (90 degree) heavy weight. Peck deck will work when you are traveling and still want to train but other than that lets stick to body building.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Flyes all the way baby... unless you have a shoulder injury then maybe some pec dec work... free weights on all the ex you can...


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> I really wouldn't use either....
> 
> 1) Pec Deck - as has been said before - free weight all the way - exceptions to this rule would be machines such as the Lat. pulldown
> 
> ...


Err, yes, but im sure robdog wasnt thinking of just using flyes to hit the chest on their own......

I prefer flyes to pec deck. I do them at the end of my chest routine, after doign bench/dumbell bench etc.. And i find a few sets of flyes really finish the chest off nicely and always mean that its sore the next day.


----------

